# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: مشکل در نصب rad studio 2010

## disiba

سلام دوستان 
ویندوز من  windows 7 professional است . کامپایلر Rad studio 2010  رو از روی مجموعه king پرند نصب کردم . هنگام نصب هیچ خطایی نداد . ولی هنگامی که می خوام یک پروژه جدید (vcl form application) باز کنک خطای زیر رو میده . مشکل از کجاست ؟ قبلا این برنامه رو نصب کرده بودم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت . قبل از نصب دوباره همه اثار قبلی رو هم پاک کردم . ممنون

error.jpg

ver.jpg

----------

